# Anybody played Sheep Dog N' Wolf?



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I swear it's the greatest video game in history. I've been playing it since 2003 and I'm still stuck on the tenth level with the giant red monster thing (though I did have a hiatus of sorts from around 2005 to 2011).

Anybody else?

P.S. Like this post if you agree that they should make a better version of the game for PS3 now.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My personal favorite video game of all time is Phantasy Star Online. I haven't heard of Sheep Dog N' Wolf.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Not a gamer here although I will sit down and play Tiger Woods '05 every now and then.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> My personal favorite video game of all time is Phantasy Star Online. I haven't heard of Sheep Dog N' Wolf.


Get it! It's the greatest, I tell you.


----------

